# Summer Deal Thread



## skiNEwhere (Jun 16, 2015)

Post any and all summer promo's going on. 

I'm looking to score a good deal on some Blizzard Latigo's. Best I can find so far is $375 w/o shipping. Think I can do even better than that if I hold out.

I'm gonna copy from other sites here

Start Haus http://starthaus.com/ has two active coupons right now that take 30% off boots and 50% off ski prices. Coupon codes are BOOTS30 and SKI50.


http://gearx.com/snow-sports?gclid=...bDxYSr2Yy_YmkihxswWbzSJucIl10mqan2RoC_ATw_wcB


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh boy this could get dangerous.....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 16, 2015)

How so?


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2015)

And now I'm shopping online and looking at gear. In June. The summer detox just went into overdrive. R.I.P. acct


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2015)

snoseek said:


> and now i'm shopping online and looking at gear. In june. The summer detox just went into overdrive. R.i.p. Acct



exactly.


----------



## dlague (Jun 17, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh boy this could get dangerous.....



yup



skiNEwhere said:


> How so?



Loyal ski shop people should show up soon or ski shop employees.




snoseek said:


> And now I'm shopping online and looking at gear. In June. The summer detox just went into overdrive. R.I.P. acct



I always start looking for gear in the summer.  I find the best deals then.  At this time I am shopping for skis bindings and boots for my son and another family is wanting some help to buy gear for two adults and two kids.

BTW, Gearbuyer.com, helps you automatically track pricing based on what you may be willing to pay and shows where the best price is.  It works pretty good but is not perfect.

I best deals generally come from Evo.com, Skis.com levelninesports.com, ebay.com (asogear), the-house.com.  Occasionally, I find stuff on rei.com or backcountry.com

Pants and Jackets - sierratradingpost.com/, http://www.sunandski.com/, http://www.sportchalet.com/home.do and some of those mentioned above.

Happy gear buying season!


----------



## yeggous (Jun 17, 2015)

I love the idea of this thread. I have my eye out for 95-100mm all mountain skis. I'm looking to move my Rossi E88s into the role of venerable rock skis.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 19, 2015)

Skis.com tent sale. 3 Days Only - Extra 10% Off the Tent SaleI didn't look but thought I'd post




Shop the Tent Sale & SAVE!

View in Web Browser


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 20, 2015)

Peterglenn.com code sumsale for 20% off sale items


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 23, 2015)

Level9 and Skis.com have some decent buys but nothing to get me to pull trigger yet.
Am looking for a all mtn, but groomer oriented carving ski that I will use on all but powder days going fwd. 
Surface Watch Lifes are going to be deployed on the deep days which is really where they are most comfortable.

something in the general vein of this

http://www.skis.com/Atomic-Nomad-Blackeye-Ti-Skis-with-XTO-12-Bindings-2015/360556P,default,pd.html


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Level9 and Skis.com have some decent buys but nothing to get me to pull trigger yet.
> Am looking for a all mtn, but groomer oriented carving ski that I will use on all but powder days going fwd.
> Surface Watch Lifes are going to be deployed on the deep days which is really where they are most comfortable.
> 
> ...



Rossignol  Sin 7 or Rossignol Experience 100 are nice carvers.  I have Dynastar  Cham 97 skis and they are great on powder and carver like a dream.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2015)

I would go for the E88 over the E100 for his stated purpose.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Level9 and Skis.com have some decent buys but nothing to get me to pull trigger yet.
> Am looking for a all mtn, but groomer oriented carving ski that I will use on all but powder days going fwd.
> Surface Watch Lifes are going to be deployed on the deep days which is really where they are most comfortable.
> 
> ...



I am sympathetic to your cause. I am in the market for a 95-100m all mountain ski. I already have original E88s so I am looking fir something more bump friendly. Nordica NRGY 100 came to mind but they are very hard to find on clearance.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 24, 2015)

If I could find the E88 with bindings for a decent price I'd probably get those. Seem to be pretty $ now though. Maybe next month the '16 models start coming in and the previous yrs drop


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I am sympathetic to your cause. I am in the market for a 95-100m all mountain ski. I already have original E88s so I am looking fir something more bump friendly. Nordica NRGY 100 came to mind but they are very hard to find on clearance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I haven't tried the NRGY series, but wouldn't think they'd be more bump friendly than the E88.  The NRGY 100 being wider, longer TR and metal reinforced are all qualities that suggest they'd be tougher to ski in bumps than the E88.

I'll be testing several skis this winter looking to replace my Fischer Motive 84s.  Also looking for improved bump performance.  Maybe I'm searching for something that doesn't exist though and I'm just getting older and can't ski bumps as well as I used to.   :lol:


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with these? 
Seems like a nice deal with bindings. I like the Ti reinforcement for some added stiffness even though I know the trade off is bump performance.

http://www.levelninesports.com/Head-Rev-80-R-Sw-Skis-Wprd-11-Bindings


----------



## Puck it (Jun 24, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone have any experience with these?
> Seems like a nice deal with bindings. I like the Ti reinforcement for some added stiffness even though I know the trade off is bump performance.
> 
> http://www.levelninesports.com/Head-Rev-80-R-Sw-Skis-Wprd-11-Bindings



The Rev was replacement for the monster series.  They were terrible when the first ones came out.  They took all of the metal out and they became an Intermediate ski. I don't think they got back to the way to the way the Monsters skied.  They just brought back the Monster series back.  This is just like Nordica reprinting the H&B series with the Nrgy's. I loved my monster 88's.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The Rev was replacement for the monster series.  They were terrible when the first ones came out.  They took all of the metal out and they became an Intermediate ski. I don't think they got back to the way to the way the Monsters skied.  They just brought back the Monster series back.  This is just like Nordica reprinting the H&B series with the Nrgy's. I loved my monster 88's.



Good stuff thanks...seems their "Pro" series does have metal so wonder if they would be suitable?
I like the specs/shape of this ski as it seems like a nice blend of groomers and some early rise rocker for the soft.
My watch lifes have limited float and are just simply too flat. Ideally I would get a groomer ski and a bump/soft snow ski to pair with the Surface for powder but right now just looking to have a 2 ski quiver.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/ski-packa...d-rev-85-pro-skis-sx-10-bindings-2014-177.jpg


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

Just scored a sweet deal IMO.  My son wanted a symmetrical twin tip Park and Pipe ski with enough width under foot to make it all mountain (112-85-112).  Looking around I found the 2015 Volkl Ledge.  I found several others but that is the one he likes best.   Initially, the prices are around $249-$279 which as not too bad already.  But I waited for the 4th of July sales and Ski Essential (link below) has them on sale for $199 - even better.  Then I remembered that Evo does price guarantee with and additional 5% off - sweet now *$189*.  That IMO is a decent price for those skis.  BTW they were $249 at Evo but with the Lowest Price Guarantee it worked out well.

The lengths are 147, 155, 163, 171, 179

http://www.skiessentials.com/skis/men-s-skis/2015-volkl-ledge-skis.html


----------



## Abubob (Jun 29, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on Dalbello Panterra 100s here: http://skiliqs.com/ for $360

Everywhere online had these boots a bit cheaper but not in my size.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 3, 2015)

Steep, and by steep I mean like 75% off skis at STP

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/skis~d~207/


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/no...terString=s~nordica-steadfast/&colorFamily=01

http://Blizzard 2013/2014 Magnum 8.0 TI Alpine Skis

Whoa! Crazy deals on STP...thanks for the heads up.

I'm here in my hotel room in China for business, it is 4pm local time 95 degrees outside with 90% humidity and I just got back from the pool--but rocking my AZ cap and MRG shirt....skiing on the brain!

Just pulled the trigger on 2 skis! Found my hardpack carving ski and couldn't pass up the Nordica Steadfast which I demoed a few yrs ago and loved.
$354 shipped for both!   Couldn't say NO!

Likely this retires the Surface Watch Lifes as I will just use the Nordicas on any non-hardpack day including powder.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 5, 2015)

The Blizzards seem to be very capable and at home going fast on hardpack conditions with just a touch of rocker.....basically exactly what I was looking for.

The Steadfasts were pure impulse buy....could not pass up the price for a ski I know I will like.


----------



## Edd (Jul 5, 2015)

I've demoed those Blizzards. They are no joke on hardpack.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 5, 2015)

Xwhaler?  Do you have your cell phone with you in China?  I shot you a text about those Blizzards.  Haha

You just returned the favor.  I hadn't noticed the Steadfasts.  After buying the Vagabond last year I've been wanting the Steadfast for my daily driver and couldn't find a new pair anywhere; never mind at $180 shipped.

Had to buy them at that price.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Xwhaler?  Do you have your cell phone with you in China?  I shot you a text about those Blizzards.  Haha
> 
> You just returned the favor.  I hadn't noticed the Steadfasts.  After buying the Vagabond last year I've been wanting the Steadfast for my daily driver and couldn't find a new pair anywhere; never mind at $180 shipped.
> 
> Had to buy them at that price.


Have my phone with me but haven't turned it on since leaving JFK last Monday....have a work phone on a global plan I've been using along with my laptop.    Really just stumbled on the Blizzards----the reviews are very solid.

The Steadfasts are a great ski---demo'd them a few yrs ago at Okemo and really liked them.   As you said, silly to pass them up at that $


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm tempted by the Blizzards as well, but don't like sleeping on the couch. I also think I eventually want to go with a true race ski for groomer days.

For now I think I'll just put a race tune with a big bevel on my Motives and save them for the real hard pack days.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you guys use the coupons too?  Or sign up for the deal flyer for another 35 off?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 5, 2015)

I put the coupon code in at checkout, but for some reason it didn't take.  Maybe because these were close outs?  Either way, I'm plenty happy with Steadfasts for $180 delivered.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 5, 2015)

Ditto, tried both the 35% and 20% codes and they didn't work. It's funny, the last skis I bought were over July4th wknd---4 yrs ago.
Need to keep this in mind as it seems the deals are quite good.


----------



## Tin (Jul 5, 2015)

Found some super cheap, new in box, Volvo bars for my Swedish snowmoose at a local dealer. Originally $280 down to $135. No more worrying about getting impaled by skis when I drive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 5, 2015)

Pretty funny Chris. I told Jess on the way home from VT today that I bought myself an early 40th birthday present and you were partially to blame.  She got this super serious and pissed off look on her face like I've never seen before from her.  So I sheepishly say I bought new skis, but they were really cheap.

This wave of relief came over her face and she said, "phew. I really thought you were going to tell me you bought a boat."

Haha


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The Rev was replacement for the monster series.  They were terrible when the first ones came out.  They took all of the metal out and they became an Intermediate ski. I don't think they got back to the way to the way the Monsters skied.  They just brought back the Monster series back.  This is just like Nordica reprinting the H&B series with the Nrgy's. I loved my monster 88's.



I think you should learn skis a bit better, buddy boy, those new monsters are certainly nothing like the original monster im88.  But hey, if you want a neutered tourist ski with a max length of 184, they will probably be fine for you.  Heck, I ski a couple of head's biggest freeride skis in 191cm and they aren't hard to handle.

On a side note, I picked up a pair of Blizzard Bodacious in the 196cm from STP.  Weighing in at almost 12lb blank, 2-1/2 sheets of Ti, 118mm waist, with a 32m turning radius.......now that is a manly man's ski.  Should be pretty good in northeastern woods.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 6, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I think you should learn skis a bit better, buddy boy, those new monsters are certainly nothing like the original monster im88.  But hey, if you want a neutered tourist ski with a max length of 184, they will probably be fine for you.  Heck, I ski a couple of head's biggest freeride skis in 191cm and they aren't hard to handle.


 You are a fucking idiot!  Where did I say the new monsters were like the old ones?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I put the coupon code in at checkout, but for some reason it didn't take.  Maybe because these were close outs?  Either way, I'm plenty happy with Steadfasts for $180 delivered.


Just put coupon code in for the 20% off and got thi

SALE:  $164.54                                                             $549.95                                      Compare at $749.00                                             Save 78%


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2015)

Don't know what to tell you.  I put it in, checked the spelling twice and it didn't go through. Maybe it was a phone / internet network issue.  

I'm not going to lose sleep over it. If the skis were $250 I still would have made the purchase.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Ditto, tried both the 35% and 20% codes and they didn't work. It's funny, the last skis I bought were over July4th wknd---4 yrs ago.
> Need to keep this in mind as it seems the deals are quite good.


They were closeouts.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> They were closeouts.



STP offers several codes at the same time. Some are valid for close outs. Some exclude skis and boats, etc. you really have to read the fine print. Code that come via email will only be valid for your account.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Jul 6, 2015)

Tin said:


> Found some super cheap, new in box, Volvo bars for my Swedish snowmoose at a local dealer. Originally $280 down to $135. No more worrying about getting impaled by skis when I drive.




nice ;-)   now you need skibox look   at CL


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty funny Chris. I told Jess on the way home from VT today that I bought myself an early 40th birthday present and you were partially to blame.  She got this super serious and pissed off look on her face like I've never seen before from her.  So I sheepishly say I bought new skis, but they were really cheap.
> 
> This wave of relief came over her face and she said, "phew. I really thought you were going to tell me you bought a boat."
> 
> Haha


Haha love it...can absolutely relate in more ways than 1!


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 7, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/no...terString=s~nordica-steadfast/&colorFamily=01
> 
> http://Blizzard 2013/2014 Magnum 8.0 TI Alpine Skis
> 
> ...



Wow Chris!  Nicely done!


----------



## mbedle (Jul 7, 2015)

I just got an email from Vail with 2015/2016 lift tickets on "sale".  A single day at Breck is $120 online (apparently saving 25% off the window costs). That can't be correct!!! WOW... They are really trying to push people into the epic pass for $749.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 7, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Wow Chris!  Nicely done!



Haha, taking after you...building a quiver...see you soon man!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You are a fucking idiot!  Where did I say the new monsters were like the old ones?



Oh, so it's more of a priority that they bring back the brand, but not the actual ski.  Should help your street cred and posing, right?  That what's really important.

Guess I'm not suprised you want a ski called the "Head Monster".


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Oh, so it's more of a priority that they bring back the brand, but not the actual ski.  Should help your street cred and posing, right?  That what's really important.
> 
> Guess I'm not suprised you want a ski called the "Head Monster".


 You really are a moron. I thought you were pretending.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You really are a moron. I thought you were pretending.



Is that you tagging all the truck stop and rest area bathrooms up in NH?  Is that where most ski equipment discussions take place around Cannon....? 

I see written all over the place - "For a good time, get ahold of the Head Monster"


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Is that you tagging all the truck stop and rest area bathrooms up in NH?  Is that where most ski equipment discussions take place around Cannon....?
> 
> I see written all over the place - "For a good time, get ahold of the Head Monster"


Wow, you are so clever.  How do you ever come up with these?


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wow, you are so clever.  How do you ever come up with these?



Well, I'm glad you're doing something constructive up there.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Well, I'm glad you're doing something constructive up there.


You crack me up!!!!!!    Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Jul 9, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Is that you tagging all the truck stop and rest area bathrooms up in NH?  Is that where most ski equipment discussions take place around Cannon....?
> 
> I see written all over the place - "For a good time, get ahold of the Head Monster"





HS made a funny!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 9, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> On a side note, I picked up a pair of Blizzard Bodacious in the 196cm from STP.  Weighing in at almost 12lb blank, 2-1/2 sheets of Ti, 118mm waist, with a 32m turning radius.......now that is a manly man's ski.  Should be pretty good in northeastern woods.



My 196cm Bodacious came in, they are......large.  A good 2cm longer from the boot center to tip than my 191 boneshakers - how much ski is in front of the boot is a good first indicator of how tricky a ski will be in the woods.  However, they do have a large amount of tip rocker, aren't any heavier than my boneshakers, and have a relatively soft flex for a ski of their caliber, so they should be pretty reasonable overall.  But no question it's a big high speed ski.  I'll mount them with FKS and possibly a low riser plate, like 6mm / .25" or something, for a bit more all around edging capablity.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 10, 2015)

Let it snow.... Just need bindings now!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice.  My steadfasts arrived today as well


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2015)

One surprising thing about the Steadfast now that I've had it my hands.  Significantly stiffer ski than the Vagabond from the same series.  I didn't expect the flex to be exactly the same, but the difference is more than what I had expected given they are the exact same construction.   I'm guessing they'll exceed my expectations with carving and on hard snow, but might be a bit tougher to ski in the bumps than I was hoping for.  

Can't wait for the snow to fly.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> One surprising thing about the Steadfast now that I've had it my hands.  Significantly stiffer ski than the Vagabond from the same series.  I didn't expect the flex to be exactly the same, but the difference is more than what I had expected given they are the exact same construction.   I'm guessing they'll exceed my expectations with carving and on hard snow, but might be a bit tougher to ski in the bumps than I was hoping for.
> 
> Can't wait for the snow to fly.



I bought a pair also , as far as Bumps go some of the reviews I came across (after buying them )mentioned skis getting out in front of them . The price was hard to pass up
I was looking for an all mountain ski but I hope Bumps are just a matter of getting used to the ski, I was thinking the front would be rocketed but it looks like camber the whole way, the tail a foot up has a subtle angle change in camber . 

Haven't skied on skis this wide before so I'm not sure what to expect. Love my old Rossi B2's 78 underfoot.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 11, 2015)

My hell and back's are pretty dam good on hard pack and in the bumps.  My daily driver unless it is really icy than go with the Palmers.  The H&B are the next waist size up from the Steadfasts.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 21, 2015)

There are some crazy good deals here. I've been searching for latigo's but unfortunately they are out of the 177's. They have pivot 12 and 14's too. The pivot 14 is 173.99 CAD which is $133.89. And free international shipping.

corbetts.com


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 21, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the latigo's for under $300 http://www.sunandski.com/2015_Blizzard_Men_s_Latigo_Skis_p/3414071252510.htm

If you enter promo code 0613 you'll get $15 off (orders over $75)

Also got some pivots http://suburbanskiandbike.com/Look-Pivot-14-2015-B75-FCDA077/ for $219

Both with free shipping. Not too bad of a deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> There are some crazy good deals here. I've been searching for latigo's but unfortunately they are out of the 177's. They have pivot 12 and 14's too. The pivot 14 is 173.99 CAD which is $133.89. And free international shipping.
> 
> corbetts.com



That's a great deal on the Pivots.  I may consider returning the Salomons


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a great deal on the Pivots.  I may consider returning the Salomons



Indeed!  Was thinking about stocking up but it looks like the brake is 115mm or nearly twice the size I need...


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 21, 2015)

I guess this is as good of a place to post as any...

I'm looking at buying some new clothing/gear for this upcoming season.  My old pants will be too big by the time the snow starts to fly and I lost my last pair of Spy goggles at Mt. Snow (left them in lodge one afternoon, like a moron!).

Two-part question here:

1 - What kind of pants should I be looking at?  Brands and weatherproofing would be helpful.  My last pair are Bonfire I believe and are either 8k or 10k, I forget.  I'll need XL for size I believe.
2 - Where has the best deals on ski/snowboard pants?


For goggles, I am torn on what to get.  The ones I keep going back to are:
- Anon M2: super expensive, love the quick-replace lens system with magnets.
- Spy Doom: much more reasonable, good luck with Spy stuff in the past, curious how the "Happy Lens" works.

I'm not sure where and when is the best time and place to get deals on goggles either.  Any opinions or help would be much appreciated.

I've never looked into used jackets/pants.  Is that a good or bad idea?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone ever ski this 2013/14 model of these things (below)?  Wondering how they perform.

Tip rocker, flat tail, wood core, lightweight, near 100mm underfoot; in my never-ending quest for the perfect eastern tree ski, these are all aspects I think will help.  Absurdly cheap on clearance right now for < $150.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow, some of those deals on skis are insane!  70/80% off.


----------



## dlague (Jul 21, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone ever ski this 2013/14 model of these things (below)?  Wondering how they perform.
> 
> Tip rocker, flat tail, wood core, lightweight, near 100mm underfoot; in my never-ending quest for the perfect eastern tree ski, these are all aspects I think will help.  Absurdly cheap on clearance right now for < $150.



Interesting, found then for $136 for the 96 and $149 for 101.  That is a great price for that ski.  Even though I am not in the market for skis, I am considering these.    I tested these against some Rossignol Experience 98 last year and I like both pair of skis.  The both skied about the same and carved really nice.  The Rossi's tracked a little better IMO but the front tip rise of the Watea's felt better in the trees with respect to turn initiation.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 21, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess this is as good of a place to post as any...
> 
> I'm looking at buying some new clothing/gear for this upcoming season.  My old pants will be too big by the time the snow starts to fly and I lost my last pair of Spy goggles at Mt. Snow (left them in lodge one afternoon, like a moron!).
> 
> ...




Definitely check out http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/skis-on-sale

I got some new armada snow pants for I think $60-$70 last season. I think you have to sign up for their mailing list and get a bunch of emails from them, but they really do have some good deals. If you hold out you'll probably see the stuff you're looking for pop up. Even if you don't they have pretty good discount to begin with.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess this is as good of a place to post as any...
> 
> I'm looking at buying some new clothing/gear for this upcoming season.  My old pants will be too big by the time the snow starts to fly and I lost my last pair of Spy goggles at Mt. Snow (left them in lodge one afternoon, like a moron!).
> 
> ...



I have those Anon M2 goggles, they are great.  super customer service also.  My story is I bought the M1s, had a problem with them after using them one season and they replaced on warranty with the M2.  Then I had an issue with one of the lenses so they gave me a whole new goggle with two new lenses.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 21, 2015)

Found these on twitter, local company, looks like pretty solid stuff, and the price is right!
http://www.gladegoggles.com/


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 21, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> There are some crazy good deals here. I've been searching for latigo's but unfortunately they are out of the 177's. They have pivot 12 and 14's too. The pivot 14 is 173.99 CAD which is $133.89. And free international shipping.
> 
> corbetts.com



Damn it, pulled the trigger on 14s that I really didn't need but couldn't pass on $137.65 shipped!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> *Interesting, found then for $136 for the 96 and $149 for 101.  That is a great price for that ski.*  Even though I am not in the market for skis, I am considering these.    I tested these against some Rossignol Experience 98 last year and I like both pair of skis.  The both skied about the same and carved really nice.  The Rossi's tracked a little better IMO but the front tip rise of the Watea's felt better in the trees with respect to turn initiation.



Pulled the trigger, $146 with the tax & free shipping.   Couldnt resist. 

Next I'll find some bindings on clearance.  The way I figure it, I'll give em' a whirl, and if I dont like them in the tight trees they'll go right to EBAY and I'll make a miniscule profit or break even.  Cant really lose.


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 22, 2015)

Backcountry.com is unloading gear on eBay.  Lots of bindings cheap.  I think there is even a $10 promo code available right now too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 22, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> *Backcountry.com is unloading gear on eBay.  Lots of bindings cheap.*



Wow.  Those are some _really _good EBAY deals, thanks for the tip.

I could get either Rossignol Axial 3 120s or Salomon STH 12 both in 100mm for $117.60, free shipping included. I doubt I could do much better than that.  

 I have those same Rossi bindings on Line Prophets and I'm happy with them.  I'm unfamiliar with the Salomon STH 12 so I'll have to GOOG them a bit.


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pulled the trigger, $146 with the tax & free shipping.   Couldnt resist.
> 
> Next I'll find some bindings on clearance.  The way I figure it, I'll give em' a whirl, and if I dont like them in the tight trees they'll go right to EBAY and I'll make a miniscule profit or break even.  Cant really lose.



Nice!  Good point too!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atomic-STH2...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a99092c80


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow cheap!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 22, 2015)

Done.

Got the Fischer Watea 96 w/ Rossignol Axial 3 120 bindings for $263.60 total. Figure $35 installation and the full cost of the rig should be $299.


----------



## Quietman (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Interesting, found then for $136 for the 96 and $149 for 101.  That is a great price for that ski.  Even though I am not in the market for skis, I am considering these.    I tested these against some Rossignol Experience 98 last year and I like both pair of skis.  The both skied about the same and carved really nice.  The Rossi's tracked a little better IMO but the front tip rise of the Watea's felt better in the trees with respect to turn initiation.



Can you please post where you see these for $136?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Quietman (Jul 22, 2015)

Never mind, found them on STP


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 23, 2015)

Sierra Trading Post has some Touring Boot closeouts , just pulled the trigger on some Scarpa Spirit 3's   $80.00 plus shipping ,
if they don't fit Ebay.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sc...&utm_campaign=PCZILLAUS5&codes-processed=true


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 23, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sierra Trading Post has some Touring Boot closeouts



New boots are my next hill to tackle.  

Last year was season #3 on my boots, and at year-end I was tightening the buckles to the last notch.  I'm about 150x more nervous about buying boots online than skis though (and 15,000x more than bindings).

EDIT:  And they dont exactly make it easy on you when they dont mention the BSL or the mondo sizing, but only the shoe size.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 23, 2015)

It seems like there's some decent deals on Gore-Tex pants on eBay, but I honestly have no idea what is good/bad.  I'm currently using a pair of 10+ year old Bonfire pants w/ 10k waterproofing, which will not fit this coming season.

Anybody have any tips for me?
Good brands?
Good prices?
What should I be looking for?

Sorry for the newbie questions.:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

Only real way to do it is to try a bunch of boots on in stores and then look for a better deal online.  I don't feel comfortable doing that; it's kind of rude.  I somewhat did this when I bought my Kryptons online.  I tried a set of Rampages on in a store and liked the general fit of the Dalbello and went for it.  They were okay boots for five years.

My current boots I convinced myself I liked them because of the price, but I really don't like them.  I'll live with them for awhile as it's really not easy selling used ski boots and getting much of a return.

Next set of boots I want to be perfect.  I don't care if it takes me 30 hours of trying on different kinds and a Grand to buy them.  Never skimping on boots again.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 23, 2015)

Ski Depot has a deal till August 5th.   I bought a pair of Demo skis today.
www.ski-depot.com


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 23, 2015)

Other option is to buy 2-4 pairs of boots online and just return what you don't like. This is what I do and it has worked out well.
Saves me the time/aggravation of working with a shop, feeling the pressure to buy. If I don't buy I spend time going someplace else etc.
I'ts just much easier to buy and return (most places offer pre-paid return shipping or you can ship back yourself) that can be deducted directly from the credit.
Keep in mind that boots you try on in your living room will always feel different when on the hill. I took a chance on some Technicas at deep discount last Fall and they felt super tight/uncomfortable in the house. Given the price I took the chance they would loosen up and feel differently on snow and they did and now feel great.

If you have odd shaped feet or something unique that going to a boot fitter would help you that may be your best bet.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> New boots are my next hill to tackle.
> 
> Last year was season #3 on my boots, and at year-end I was tightening the buckles to the last notch.  I'm about 150x more nervous about buying boots online than skis though (and 15,000x more than bindings).
> 
> EDIT:  And they dont exactly make it easy on you when they dont mention the BSL or the mondo sizing, but only the shoe size.



I do not see boots online without mondo size if you do call their customer service.  I know what mondo size I like and since I do not wear my boots with the toes crammed in, it has never been an issue buying online.  



deadheadskier said:


> Only real way to do it is to try a bunch of boots on in stores and then look for a better deal online.  I don't feel comfortable doing that; it's kind of rude.  I somewhat did this when I bought my Kryptons online.  I tried a set of Rampages on in a store and liked the general fit of the Dalbello and went for it.  They were okay boots for five years.
> 
> My current boots I convinced myself I liked them because of the price, but I really don't like them.  I'll live with them for awhile as it's really not easy selling used ski boots and getting much of a return.
> 
> Next set of boots I want to be perfect.  I don't care if it takes me 30 hours of trying on different kinds and a Grand to buy them.  Never skimping on boots again.



I find that it is best to stick to a brand for fit.  Dalbello fits the same for me every time.  I did buy a pair of Lange boots I liked online but after one season they started squeaking but whether bought locally or online that cannot be prevented - used them for three years and went back to Dalbello.




xwhaler said:


> Other option is to buy 2-4 pairs of boots online and just return what you don't like. This is what I do and it has worked out well.
> Saves me the time/aggravation of working with a shop, feeling the pressure to buy. If I don't buy I spend time going someplace else etc.
> I'ts just much easier to buy and return (most places offer pre-paid return shipping or you can ship back yourself) that can be deducted directly from the credit.
> Keep in mind that boots you try on in your living room will always feel different when on the hill. I took a chance on some Technicas at deep discount last Fall and they felt super tight/uncomfortable in the house. Given the price I took the chance they would loosen up and feel differently on snow and they did and now feel great.
> ...



I agree with the pressure.  When I walk in a local shop, I do not know if they have the best prices.  I may try on a few pair, but I would want to compare their prices to other shops which requires driving around (waste of time).  The other problem I find at shops is the person fitting the boot has their POV.  Last time I bought in a store about 15 years ago, they sold me into a pair where my feet were pressed at the toe.  Got wicked toe bang and toes always froze on cold days.  Lived with those torture devices for a few years and then opted to go online and bought a size up.  Feet are comfortable and they never freeze.

My question is - how many of you actually buy different size boots?  I have used the same mondo size for the past 12 years and always buy online for my whole family.  

Note: If you do not want to go to a shop to try boots on then go to a help yourself store like sports authority and try away - no guilt.  BTW, sometimes they have decent prices at the same time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Other option is to *buy 2-4 pairs of boots online and just return what you don't like.* This is what I do and it has worked out well.



Funny you mention this, this is exactly what I'm thinking of doing.  So you may eat two or three $4.95 return shipping fees.  That's not a big deal when you're buying $299 - $450 original price boots for $100 - $150.



dlague said:


> *I do not see boots online without mondo size *if you do call their customer service.  I know what mondo size I like and since I do not wear my boots with the toes crammed in, it has never been an issue buying online.



Sierra Trading has a bunch with only shoe size.  

 So I emailed Technica for the historical info on the BSL and Mondo, and they replied back to me within 15 minutes.  Talk about efficient customer service.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 23, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Funny you mention this, this is exactly what I'm thinking of doing.  So you may eat two or three $4.95 return shipping fees.  That's not a big deal when you're buying $299 - $450 original price boots for $100 - $150.



Exactly, it's a small price to pay for the overall savings and general ease of transaction. Have done it a few times for both myself and my wife and it's worked out well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

Sites should not only have Monroe size, but also the last for every boot they sell.  

Yes, you can go to the manufacturer website and look it up, but why make a customer go through that when it's an easy dimension to list.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Sites should not only have Monroe size, but also the last for every boot they sell.
> 
> Yes, you can go to the manufacturer website and look it up, but why make a customer go through that when it's an easy dimension to list.


Volume too


----------



## mbedle (Jul 23, 2015)

Do you guys every use moldable liners in your ski boots? I'm not sure if ski boots come with them. I ride hard-boots on a board and you can't get boots without a moldable liner. Nice to have, perfect fit every time. Plus you can remold them if you feel your liners are getting packed out.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Exactly, it's a small price to pay for the overall savings and general ease of transaction. Have done it a few times for both myself and my wife and it's worked out well.



And all from your own home or office!


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 23, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Do you guys every use moldable liners in your ski boots? I'm not sure if ski boots come with them. I ride hard-boots on a board and you can't get boots without a moldable liner. Nice to have, perfect fit every time. Plus you can remold them if you feel your liners are getting packed out.



My new nordica patron pros have moldable liner but I'm just skiing in them to let them mold to my foot.  Seems to be working, I'll see how they work next season.


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Other option is to buy 2-4 pairs of boots online and just return what you don't like. This is what I do and it has worked out well.
> Saves me the time/aggravation of working with a shop, feeling the pressure to buy. If I don't buy I spend time going someplace else etc.
> I'ts just much easier to buy and return (most places offer pre-paid return shipping or you can ship back yourself) that can be deducted directly from the credit.
> Keep in mind that boots you try on in your living room will always feel different when on the hill. I took a chance on some Technicas at deep discount last Fall and they felt super tight/uncomfortable in the house. Given the price I took the chance they would loosen up and feel differently on snow and they did and now feel great.
> ...



I have pretty normal feet and I know exactly what size will likely work for me.  I generally do a ton of research and then gamble on one pair of boots.  I got my current boots for 190 bucks on skis.com.


----------



## mbedle (Jul 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> My new nordica patron pros have moldable liner but I'm just skiing in them to let them mold to my foot.  Seems to be working, I'll see how they work next season.



I would highly suggest that you get them molded. If they are designed to be heated in an oven, your body temperature might not give you the best fit they offer. Its pretty easy to do at home or take them to a shop - most will do it for free. Do you know what kind of liners you have?


----------



## mbedle (Jul 23, 2015)

Never mind, the Nordica Patron Pro are self adapting liners - not the kind you heat in the oven.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got heat moldable liners for my Nordica Firearrow, which I had done when I purchased them.   Issue is with the shell around my ankle bones.  Tried getting them punched, but it didn't help much.  I'll live with it for another season or two.  I should have just spent the $750 on the Technicas I tried on the same day that fit perfect.  Got drunk on the good deal being offered for the Nordicas


----------



## mbedle (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got heat moldable liners for my Nordica Firearrow, which I had done when I purchased them.   Issue is with the shell around my ankle bones.  Tried getting them punched, but it didn't help much.  I'll live with it for another season or two.  I should have just spent the $750 on the Technicas I tried on the same day that fit perfect.  Got drunk on the good deal being offered for the Nordicas



Check with Nordica and see if the liners are remolded. If so, pack out your ankles and remold them to see if that helps.  Did the liner happen to get folded over during the molding? - that would put extra pressure on your foot.  Take the liners out and see how think the liner is in the areas around your ankle. If it's paper thin, there is not much you can do to fix that, since you already tried to punch them out the shells. If you are willing to spend the money, get a pair of intuition liners. You can remold them 6 times (incase you make a mistake the first time or they start to get packed out after a couple of seasons. I got them a couple of years ago and they fit like a second skin and are warm as hell.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got heat moldable liners for my Nordica Firearrow, which I had done when I purchased them.   Issue is with the shell around my ankle bones.  Tried getting them punched, but it didn't help much.  I'll live with it for another season or two.  I should have just spent the $750 on the Technicas I tried on the same day that fit perfect.  Got drunk on the good deal being offered for the Nordicas



750 is way out of my league and ballpark.


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 23, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Never mind, the Nordica Patron Pro are self adapting liners - not the kind you heat in the oven.



Haha! After I wrote that I went and checked.  They are not heat moldable!  Now that they have broken in a bit they are very comfy.  Velvet liners.  My Garmont touring boots are heat moldable. I did the mold myself and it worked great.  Found info on TGR how to do it using a pizza stone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2015)

Dialabo for wide feet great boot.


----------



## catsup948 (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-sk..._source=googlebase&utm_campaign=EB-60254-1010

By the way!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Check with Nordica and see if the liners are remolded. If so, pack out your ankles and remold them to see if that helps.  Did the liner happen to get folded over during the molding? - that would put extra pressure on your foot.  Take the liners out and see how think the liner is in the areas around your ankle. If it's paper thin, there is not much you can do to fix that, since you already tried to punch them out the shells. If you are willing to spend the money, get a pair of intuition liners. You can remold them 6 times (incase you make a mistake the first time or they start to get packed out after a couple of seasons. I got them a couple of years ago and they fit like a second skin and are warm as hell.



They were done properly.  The issue is the shell.  The hinge point between the upper and lower shell sits right on my medial malleolus.  It was mildly uncomfortable when I first tried on the boot and after molding as well.  Haven't owned Nordica before and have not had this issue with other boots prior.  Fit well every where else and the $350 price tag had me sold figuring after breaking the boots in the problem would go away.  It has not and you really can't punch out the shell where I need it done due to the hinge.

It's painful, but not unbearable.  I'll get a bit more of my money out of the boots before moving on.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> http://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-sk..._source=googlebase&utm_campaign=EB-60254-1010
> 
> By the way!



And these (Nordica Patron) are priced nice at Evo.  Not as stiff though but still pretty good.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-sk...i-boots-2013-transparent-green-black-side.jpg


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> 750 is way out of my league and ballpark.



 I wouldn't spend $750 on a pair of footwear if I had Oprah's money.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

I've never spent over $400 personally, but I've struck out on the last two pairs ($375 & $350).   

All I'm saying is that going through that, I would have been better off just spending double the money on something that fit perfect.    

Throughout my life, I've typically kept boots for about 200 days.   (my current boots I'll likely keep for a much shorter period though) When you spread the cost over 200 days, you're talking $3.75 per use vs. $1.40.   I'm not going to sweat $2.25 in the future if it means the right fit.  

I won't actively try and spend $750 on my next pair of boots, but if it does end up costing that much I won't be worrying about it.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 23, 2015)

Speaking of Liners
I have a NIB ,Intuition  Dream liner Tounge, Medium Volume Mens 9 Mondo 27 pair for sale .They claim they are self molding during use but also come with molding instructions
Make offer...Paid $200.00

I have a freind with odd shaped feet , He gave up skiing because every shop he went to was unable to fit a pair for him .
Paying big bucks is worth it if thats what it takes to be comfortable. Being distracted at 40mph can't be good.

The best boots I've owned were an accident , bought a set of Dalbello's for $60.00 on Ebay for my oldest son . They did'nt fit him but fit me better than any boot I've owned in 35 yrs. I have back issues and on my first Tucks trip was 100 yds up the trail and realized my back could'nt handle the boot weight , so I put em on and hiked almost to the summit and the next day too ! Not even a blister!
I've been wathching Ebay for my size but havent any luck.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 23, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111711692946&alt=web


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anybody used pants from Volcom or Armada before?  Good and/or bad for either?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

I have not.  Been meaning to answer some of your questions.  

Pants are tough because every company's fit is a little different.   It's easier to buy online when you know a brand you like and their general fit.  

I have 10K water resistant pants and have only occasionally wished for 20K during heavy, wet snowstorms.  Most of the time, the 10K has been good enough.

I would look for a shell without insulation that is made of Goretex or equivalent.  Vents are a must and some prefer their vents to have a mesh lining to help prevent snow from coming in.  Some people are also particular about the number and placement of pockets.  

Brands like Arc'tyrex, Mammut, Patagonia, Flylow are all great, but there are literally dozens of good brands out there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Paid the same price for my new boots back in April at a brick & mortar shop as I can find them for on line now claiming 75% off. I'll stick with the brick & mortar shops.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 24, 2015)

I typically pay about $500 boots at the shop. I won't do boots online due to fear of fitting issues.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Paid the same price for my new boots back in April at a brick & mortar shop as I can find them for on line now claiming 75% off. I'll stick with the brick & mortar shops.


Found the same to be true when I bought new skis a couple years ago.


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Found the same to be true when I bought new skis a couple years ago.



I have never found that to be the case unless buying current year products.  Since I always buy previous years stuff, I find much better deals online.  In addition, I do not focus on a particular brand or model.  I look for comparable skis and boots in order to be flexible in deal searches.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> I have never found that to be the case unless buying current year products.  Since I always buy previous years stuff, I find much better deals online.  In addition, I do not focus on a particular brand or model.  I look for comparable skis and boots in order to be flexible in deal searches.


I guess that's the difference between you & me. I decide what I want then search for the best deal. I don't settle for leftovers or something I wasn't interested in to begin with. Often what's leftover doesn't come in the size I was looking for anyway. Shopping this way I haven't found any difference in price between brick & mortar stores & online shops. Besides most brick & mortar stores also sell their goods online at competitive prices. Another advantage is the customer service & discounts on other products I receive from being a regular customer. Last time I bought skis & boots because they were a good deal I wasn't happy with what I bought & had to live with them unhappily for several years.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think that anyone who is purchasing last year's products is purchasing products that are the wrong size or something that they aren't interested in.


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I guess that's the difference between you & me. I decide what I want then search for the best deal. I don't settle for leftovers or something I wasn't interested in to begin with. Often what's leftover doesn't come in the size I was looking for anyway. Shopping this way I haven't found any difference in price between brick & mortar stores & online shops. Besides most brick & mortar stores also sell their goods online at competitive prices. Another advantage is the customer service & discounts on other products I receive from being a regular customer. Last time I bought skis & boots because they were a good deal I wasn't happy with what I bought & had to live with them unhappily for several years.



It isn't sloppy seconds!  Still new gear at 50% off or more - I will take that any day.  Really, to each there own - you keep going to your B&M and I will stick to my online shopping.  What ever makes you feel good.  Curious, where do you do your research?


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I don't think that anyone who is purchasing last year's products is purchasing products that are the wrong size or something that they aren't interested in.



Exactly!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've typically kept boots for about 200 days.



Wow.  You do way better than me.  Pair before last I got probably 100 days out of, but I probably should have ditched them at 80.  This last pair only has maybe 60 days on, and I'm ditching them, though I definitely could go another season if I wanted to, but I'm at "last buckle" in a few places and given I only paid $50 for them on EBAY (my best ski equipment bargain to date) I dont really care.



yeggous said:


> I typically pay about $500 boots at the shop. *I won't do boots online due to fear of fitting issues.*



I had/have the same fear, but given my last positive experience, and the fact as has been discussed in this thread that online returns are so simple now, I'm now far less apprehensive.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2015)

And in that vein, here's pair #1 I'll be trying.  

Only $100 with tax and shipping.  Hope these work and the search ends there because even the BSL is a match with all my current sksi.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/tecnica-2011and2012-inferno-blaze-alpine-ski-boots-for-men~p~5744w/


----------



## yeggous (Jul 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow.  You do way better than me.  Pair before last I got probably 100 days out of, but I probably should have ditched them at 80.  This last pair only has maybe 60 days on, and I'm ditching them, though I definitely could go another season if I wanted to, but I'm at "last buckle" in a few places and given I only paid $50 for them on EBAY (my best ski equipment bargain to date) I dont really care.
> 
> 
> 
> I had/have the same fear, but given my last positive experience, and the fact as has been discussed in this thread that online returns are so simple now, I'm now far less apprehensive.



I also get about 200 days out of boots. 3 years at 60-something days per year. Softer boots will get crushed a lot earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2015)

My current boots have about 110 days so far.  I plan on using them for a couple more seasons of about 50 days per season.  Unless I see a deal I cannot pass up.  My wife and I have all new gear from last season so we are set but I have looking for online deals for my son and from the looks of it I will get his gear skis bindings and boots for just under 400.  He is interested in Volkl Kinks or Ledge probably go with Look PX 10 bindings and then Dalbello Boss Retro boots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow.  You do way better than me.  Pair before last I got probably 100 days out of, but I probably should have ditched them at 80.  This last pair only has maybe 60 days on, and I'm ditching them, though I definitely could go another season if I wanted to, but I'm at "last buckle" in a few places and given I only paid $50 for them on EBAY (my best ski equipment bargain to date) I dont really care.
> 
> 
> 
> I had/have the same fear, but given my last positive experience, and the fact as has been discussed in this thread that online returns are so simple now, I'm now far less apprehensive.



I lot of my life I was skiing 60-100 days a season.  So, I'd try and get 2-3 years out of them.  My Kryptons I gave up on after 150ish.  

It's not so much returning I'm concerned with, but long term fit issues where a shop can punch things out in places or re-mold liners if needed.

Those services come at an expensive cost if you don't buy the boots from a shop.  Typically free for the life of the boot when you buy from shop.  I've also gotten buckles replaced for free with store bought boots.

Everything else I typically buy online


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I lot of my life I was skiing 60-100 days a season.  So, I'd try and get 2-3 years out of them.  My Kryptons I gave up on after 150ish.
> 
> It's not so much returning I'm concerned with, but long term fit issues where a shop can punch things out in places or re-mold liners if needed.
> 
> ...



Ya I never needed boots punched out so I would not know.  Then again I also go a size up from tight toe fit.  Dalbello's also a high volume boot with a wider last for the most part.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, I size down.  Anything more than a bit of toe wiggle and performance of the boot suffers IMO.  At first they'll be okay, but then it just loosens fast in other areas of the boot.  No good


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> It isn't sloppy seconds!  Still new gear at 50% off or more - I will take that any day.  Really, to each there own - you keep going to your B&M and I will stick to my online shopping.  What ever makes you feel good.  Curious, where do you do your research?


I'm good.

Same price on Evo, more on other sites.

Better yet skied them the same day I bought them, no charge for binding adjustment.

Did the heat treatment right then & there.

I'll take it.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, I size down.  Anything more than a bit of toe wiggle and performance of the boot suffers IMO.  At first they'll be okay, but then it just loosens fast in other areas of the boot.  No good



I size down too. It goes a long way to extending the life of the boot.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Jul 24, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I size down too. It goes a long way to extending the life of the boot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I sized down and replaced the liner at 100 days, with a Zipfit liner, That was 140 days ago and they still feel better than new. Now I just try to protect the soles from wear with cat tracks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2015)

What are you skiing for shells brad?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> I never needed boots punched out so I would not know.



I dont even know what "punching out" boots means.  What is that?



dlague said:


> Then again I also go a size up from tight toe fit.



I go slightly smaller, maybe that's why I get a bit fewer days than most people?  Going smaller likely has to do with hockey, I just prefer the boot feeling like it's part of me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2015)

Punching out equals "shell expansion".  

If there's an area of the boot creating pain/pressure, it can be punched out to relieve that pressure.


Getting tighter fitting boots will have the opposite effect in general if they are quality boots. They won't pack out as quickly as looser fitting boots

And 60 days is a LOT fewer days than most.  I'd say 150+ is average for most fanatics.


----------



## Cat in January (Jul 25, 2015)

Liners pack out, but the shells remain good for a long, long time.  Replace your liners and keep your boots.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2015)

Cat in January said:


> Liners pack out, but the shells remain good for a long, long time.  Replace your liners and keep your boots.


Not true always.  I have cracked boot shells a couple of times.  The other things are heel and toes pieces get worn from hiking and walking. These are always tough to find after a couple of years.  I had to replace boots last year because I lost the canting lock when the screw came out.  Head did not have any to replace it.


----------



## Cat in January (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow cracked shells-have not seen that too often.  Walking in boots and wearing down their soles for sure puts an end to boots.  That's one of several reasons to not walk to/from the car in your boots.  Still my point being 90% of boots are retired with plenty of life left in them.  Get a good pair of boots and get a good fit and keep them a long time.  Replace the liners several times in the course of their life.


----------



## Brad J (Jul 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What are you skiing for shells brad?



Technica Race 110 flex 2007 vintage. no signs of shell breakdown yet


----------



## yeggous (Jul 25, 2015)

It is true that shells last longer than liners. I just have a really hard time justifying the expense of just liners. If I am spending that much on new liners, then I am going all in. Most shops don't even stock liners.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I don't think that anyone who is purchasing last year's products is purchasing products that are the wrong size or something that they aren't interested in.


Well in the case of the skis I purchased (which I wanted) the size I wanted wasn't available (178) on any site online. Purchased what I wanted at the shop for the same price they were offered for online.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The other things are heel and toes pieces get worn from hiking and walking. These are always tough to find after a couple of years.


This is the reason I bought new boots. While I was able to replace the old heel piece which was worn & I got a couple of more years out of the boots there was no toe piece to replace, it was part of the mold of the shell, no replacement part. After awhile the boots wouldn't properly click into the binding. Plus the liner started to shred. Probably close to 15 years I got out of those boots (flame away).


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Well in the case of the skis I purchased (which I wanted) the size I wanted wasn't available (178) on any site online. Purchased what I wanted at the shop for the same price they were offered for online.



That proves my point.


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> That proves my point.
> 
> 
> .


Not really since your post was referencing those who buy things online.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 26, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It is true that shells last longer than liners.* I just have a really hard time justifying the expense of just liners. If I am spending that much on new liners, then I am going all in. *Most shops don't even stock liners.



This is the mental process where I'm at.  I understand that the "boots" have life in them, but at the relative expense, I genuinely do not understand the point of replacing the liners and keeping the boot that has 93 days on it.  I can get an entirely new boot/liner for the same cost (or even less) on sale as the replacement liner, so why on earth would I just buy a liner?


----------



## dlague (Jul 26, 2015)

My son bought Full Tilt liners for his Dalbello Boss boots and has been happy with them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> so why on earth would I just buy a liner?



You've been happy with the fit and performance of your current boots and don't want to go through the process of finding new great fitting boots again.  Some people have funky foot anatomy, so finding great fitting boots is difficult. So, for $200 (or less) you've doubled the lifespan of your boots.

Also, often times replacement liners are of much better quality than stock liners.

I've never gone this route, but if I found some boots I really liked, I'd consider it.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 26, 2015)

This^^


----------



## dlague (Jul 26, 2015)

My son's liners were a steal.  Off season purchase $99.


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> My son bought Full Tilt liners for his Dalbello Boss boots and has been happy with them.


Even full price, you can usually find Intuition liners for about $160.  IMHO, if your shells aren't shot, getting new liners is like doubling the life of your boots.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You've been happy with the fit and performance of your current boots and don't want to go through the process of finding new great fitting boots again.  Some people have funky foot anatomy, so finding great fitting boots is difficult. So, for $200 (or less) you've doubled the lifespan of your boots.
> 
> Also, often times replacement liners are of much better quality than stock liners.
> 
> I've never gone this route, but if I found some boots I really liked, I'd consider it.



I've gone the new liner route twice with Ok results, It takes some time to get used to them. I tried again for my Dalbellos and just don't like the feel of the new liner, a little to slick . The original liner has a more coarse fabric and lets them breathe abit vs my last buy.
Also there are diffrent volumes of liners and lots of choices , some will work OK I guess but for now I'll look for some new old boots as I think most of the skiing public does'nt put in the amount of days as people on this forum, So I think finding used equipment in good shape is not a big problem , just may take some time. 
Kid in college is also a motivation.............


----------



## Brad J (Jul 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is the mental process where I'm at.  I understand that the "boots" have life in them, but at the relative expense, I genuinely do not understand the point of replacing the liners and keeping the boot that has 93 days on it.  I can get an entirely new boot/liner for the same cost (or even less) on sale as the replacement liner, so why on earth would I just buy a liner?



Have you ever tried a quality replacement liner , I spent $300.00 on a liner which I have 140days on and a better than new fit. If your shell fit is good try it and then decide.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 27, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Have you ever tried a quality replacement liner , I spent $300.00 on a liner which I have 140days on and a better than new fit. If your shell fit is good try it and then decide.



I have not.  At $300 you can get some of the top boots on the market from just a year or two ago brand new and on sale (on clearance if you're super lucky).  To each his/her own of course, it's just not a purchasing decision I'd personally make in terms or risk/reward.  If I had "foot issues" like some here do it might be a 100% different story, but I do not, so shell fit it not a problem for me when buying boots.


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have not.  At $300 you can get some of the top boots on the market from just a year or two ago brand new and on sale (on clearance if you're super lucky).  To each his/her own of course, it's just not a purchasing decision I'd personally make in terms or risk/reward.  If I had "foot issues" like some here do it might be a 100% different story, but I do not, so shell fit it not a problem for me when buying boots.



I agree with you!  I have not paid $300 for ski boots - EVER!  Always buy 1-2 years new, but as we have read here that is not for everyone either.  To each his/her own is right, and no one is wrong just different views and opinions.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 28, 2015)

I have made some piss poor decisions based solely on great deals and what should fit! Broke down at the bottom and of the season and bought the boots I really wanted and had them custom fitted along with custom foot beds.  They were on clearance for 300 and the foot beds were 125. Holy crap are they awesome though.  Best boots I've ever had on my feet
!!   http://www.evo.com/alpine-ski-boots...omon-x-pro-120-ski-boots-2014-white-black.jpg


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.evo.com/alpine-ski-boot...mon-x-pro-120-ski-boots-2014-white-black.jpg


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> http://www.evo.com/alpine-ski-boot...mon-x-pro-120-ski-boots-2014-white-black.jpg



Nice looking boots!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 28, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I have made some piss poor decisions based solely on great deals and what should fit! Broke down at the bottom and of the season and bought the boots I really wanted and had them custom fitted along with custom foot beds.  They were on clearance for 300 and the foot beds were 125. Holy crap are they awesome though.  Best boots I've ever had on my feet
> !!   http://www.evo.com/alpine-ski-boots...omon-x-pro-120-ski-boots-2014-white-black.jpg


Same boot same price I paid at the shop.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> I agree with you!  I have not paid $300 for ski boots - EVER!  Always buy 1-2 years new, but as we have read here that is not for everyone either.  To each his/her own is right, and no one is wrong just different views and opinions.



There's another advantage to not buying "first year model" anything , let someone else work the bugs out. At least you'll know if there are any manufacturing /breakage issues .


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Same boot same price I paid at the shop.



That pic was for reference purposes only, actually got them at WaWa and they did all the work.


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Same boot same price I paid at the shop.



Ya I would not pay $400+ for boots just thought they looked nice. Maybe buy them next year for less.  BTW I bought my current boots at Jay Peak. 50% end of season sale.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ya I would not pay $400+ for boots just thought they looked nice. Maybe buy them next year for less.  BTW I bought my current boots at Jay Peak. 50% end of season sale.


Thanks for confirming what I've been saying.

You can get just as good a deal or better at a brick & mortar store as you can get on line.


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Thanks for confirming what I've been saying.
> 
> You can get just as good a deal or better at a brick & mortar store as you can get on line.



Only when the timing is right!  I happen to walk through their show and they were clearing our their inventory for summer stuff.  There are some shops around here that see the patron coming a mile away then there are shops that are cool.  I will not shop around but if I am there - maybe if I find a deal i will bite.   I still prefer online!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 31, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *You can get just as good a deal or better at a brick & mortar store as you can get on line*.



Possible?  Yes.

Likely?  No.


*NOTE: *The above statement assumes most individuals possess a modicum of online shopping skills, and makes some assumptions (i.e. buyer is < 50 years old and has patience > a flea).


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You can get just as good a deal or better at a brick & mortar store as you can get on line.





BenedictGomez said:


> Possible?  Yes.
> 
> Likely?  No.
> 
> ...


So because I'm "old" ie pushing 60 - I don't have the computer skills but have enough patience to shop? :dunce:

I checked online prices for the boot I wanted. Brick and mortar shop in Conway not only matched the price but also had my size. That was the only problem I could see with ordering online - no one had my size.

Also ordering online doesn't allow you to try them on - so you'd have to make some sales person go through the trouble of helping you find the right size and then stiff them by buying online.

So not only is it possible - but also very likely.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Didn't want any particular boot. Tried a bunch on, yeah you can do that in a shop. The boot that fit me the best & was the most comfortable was the boot I bought. Haven't seen a better price for the same boot yet online. Maybe I should've waited another year or two for a better deal......:razz::razz::razz: Heard you can still but straight skis online reasonably priced.

Oh & yes I know how to use a computer.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 1, 2015)

Came in today.  

Bought online for $93.75 (I'm guessing they were a lot more than that a few years ago) and fit like a glove, with the proper BSL to match all my skis to boot (no pun intended).


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sc...&utm_campaign=PCZILLAUS5&codes-processed=true

Down another $4.00  to $76.00 !!!!
Mine fit , my old skins fit the Steadfasts and the only down side is I spent $339.00 for Dynafit tlt St's ...More than the boots and skis . For some reason AT bindings are tougher to find deals .


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/pa...7/alpine-skis~d~7063/mens-alpine-skis~d~7065/


----------



## SnowDogWax (Aug 12, 2015)

Deals are just a click away... Just bought 3 Yeti tumblers. Need my coffee... Sierra trading post has taken a large chunks out of my wallet


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 15, 2015)

Backcountry has 20% off outlet items right now.  Many hardgoods with MAP pricing have had their prices raised accordingly, but there are deals to be had on soft goods.  Just bought an outfit with gloves and a hat for like $400, original retail over $1100.


----------

